# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Sliding door quote

## Led

Hi, just wondering if those in the know think this is a fair quote...
Stacker sliding doors, powder coat aluminium. 3650 wide x 2550 high,
including pulling out existing doors and windows, installation of new doors , which willl need to be lifted in with a crane, cleanup and long warranty. Comes to around $4500 inc GST.
I'm not questioning the company involved, they have a good rep I just have no idea about this sort of thing and they are the only quote I've had done. I also realize you get what you pay for quality wise.
Thanks,
Led

----------


## Eli

That doesn't sound too bad to me. Are they doing the finish work inside as well? How high up is the crane lifting it and what is the location like for access?

----------


## lbg

big number, but seems reasonable. Sounds like they're providing an end-to-end service, which will cost, but should save your time & make one company accountable. Removal, making, installation (+ crane), warranty all sounds like it stacks up.

----------


## Led

Hi, sorry was away for the weekend. Thanks for both replies. It's on the 3rd floor and access is limited - no way the frame or probably even the doors will fit up the stairwell.
The price is for everything form go to woe, including finish inside. 
I looked at the time and what was involved and figured it seems reasonable. It's a retrofit so I don't have a builder already on site so it seems like having them do the whole thing will add up cost wise, but it means I only have one person to talk to if anything goes wrong down the track. 
Thanks.

----------

